# Single cockatiel laid a bloody egg



## Hunter (Jul 28, 2017)

I need some assistance here. My cockatiel today was just acting cute, very talkative and running around the house, then she started being quiet and doing nothing and then I realized she has layed an egg. Like in the title, she's 'single', is no male cockatiel to have made the egg fertile so the egg has to be infertile. But the egg has blood on it. I don't want to bother her and touch her egg for a better pic but you can see the egg and a small red spot at the top, on the other side there's stains of blood.
pic: https://imgur.com/a/Zy2Ln

What should I do if the egg is infertile? Even though it most likely is, I want to take caution if it has a baby inside.

Her moods lately now adds up, her sex hormones increasing a lot lately, keeps going under furniture to find a nesting spot, never thought this would be the outcome. 
I hope i can get feedback soon because I do not know what to do. For now we're just going to lay the egg on something soft like a washcloth.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The egg IS infertile. Hens can't lay fertile eggs without a male so since you have no male there's no baby. You need to get her out of breeding mode asap. Start hormone control immediately. I would also take her to a vet, as it's not normal for them to have blood on their eggs. She can keep the egg until she gets tired of it. If you remove it she may try to replace it by laying another.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 28, 2017)

roxy culver said:


> The egg IS infertile. Hens can't lay fertile eggs without a male so since you have no male there's no baby. You need to get her out of breeding mode asap. Start hormone control immediately. I would also take her to a vet, as it's not normal for them to have blood on their eggs. She can keep the egg until she gets tired of it. If you remove it she may try to replace it by laying another.


how does one hormone control? the day after this post she laid another egg


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330 follow the directions in this sticky. They should help you knock her out of breeding mode.


----------

